# TONIGHT WE BE PIP'N



## N2TORTS (Dec 18, 2012)

Checking the bator' this evening ......" We got pip'n " from Queen Liz' 2nd clutch of fall. Oddly enough this " clutch" was laid approx.30 days previous than last weeks hatchlings....that started popp'n. Nevertheless ....always a joy to whitness~ time frame incuabtion 152 days @ 87*













and OHHHHH Goodie ....DEAR SANTA: = this is the hypo tray 23 
" golden eggs" 






JD~


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## tortadise (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats JD. So are the "golden eggs" a pippin too?


----------



## Baoh (Dec 18, 2012)

I am very happy for you regarding the hypo eggs. I look forward to the photos once they start hatching.


----------



## immayo (Dec 18, 2012)

23 little golden eggs and one of them may be my next tortoise!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 18, 2012)

hi, yipe! i can not wait for baby pictures. good luck.[/i]


----------



## wellington (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats. Can't wait to see all the little ones.


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 18, 2012)

How long does it take babies to hatch once eggs are laid? How many eggs are laid in one 'clutch' I guess is the word?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 18, 2012)

Zabbi0 said:


> How long does it take babies to hatch once eggs are laid? How many eggs are laid in one 'clutch' I guess is the word?



Babies can take any where from 1-3 days to exit the egg....Cherry Heads of adult size 11-12" produce anywhere ( on average) from 2-4 eggs with more mature females 6-12 eggs. Hatching/incubating times are anywhere from 115 days to 250 with a usual average of 125 -150.

JD~




tortadise said:


> Congrats JD. So are the "golden eggs" a pippin too?



Heck ... Kelly ... " it ain't X mas yet"! ...


----------



## janevicki (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats! on pip'n


----------



## kanalomele (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 19, 2012)

congrats whats the clothes pin for in the 2nd pic?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 19, 2012)

murdocjunior said:


> congrats whats the clothes pin for in the 2nd pic?



The "clothes pin" is just a marker label with Moms name , qty of eggs , and of course dates. I use these for a quick reference while in the cooker . When hatching does occur I'm able to apply clamp pin on different containers /soaking tubs .. ect. So not confuse hatchlings and Mom's . I do mark the torts as well , but again this helps with quick reference info that I donâ€™t have to look up on paper.
JD~


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 20, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> murdocjunior said:
> 
> 
> > congrats whats the clothes pin for in the 2nd pic?
> ...



Ok that makes sense


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 22, 2012)

So how any hatched? No baby pics?:-(


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 22, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> So how any hatched? No baby pics?:-(



Miss Mooz' ...it's on another new thread .... :shy:


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 23, 2012)

Aha- the little split scute guy!!!


----------

